# Has anyone tried "Freeway Picus" coping saws? They are Japanese.



## federalist (Sep 29, 2015)

I've been looking for a good coping saw. During my search, I came across some unique Japanese coping saws called "Freeway Picus". They come with two blade styles (spiral and diamond) that are unlike anything I have ever seen on a coping saw. The blades have beefy square loops at the ends and look like they would be able to hold some serious tension. Has anyone here tried these? I wonder if these work as well as my other Japanese tools.
http://www.fine-tools.com/freeway-scroll-saw.html


----------

